

The Junior Jump – Life After Coding Bootcamps - vice_versus_
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2014/03/03/the-junior-jump-life-after-coding-bootcamps/

======
delluminatus
This is very relevant to recent college graduates, as well. Being a junior
dev. myself (albeit at a much larger company), I think the key advice is: Ask
a lot of questions. If you don't understand something, _just ask somebody_.

Like it or not, 90% of documentation for enterprise code bases, websites,
frameworks, etc. is in developers' heads. It's not written down. It's not
obvious from the code. There are edge cases you don't understand. There are
hidden dependencies. There is tight coupling and opaque architecture. You
_have_ to ask. It won't bother people... much.

